# Anyone have these shite symptoms?



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

No identity

No self, as in no connection with your consciousness, like an empty shell.

Uncomfortable in own presence

Stranger to self

Feels like a dream but completely awake

Better than normal vision

Nothing has atmosphere

Can't connect to anything or anyone

Family seem like strangers

Not actually anxious

Pressure in head

Constant music

Thoughts sound more like dissociation, dont fell like my own

Forgotten what own thoughts sound like.

Mind is pretty much blank, no wants or cares

No emotions, not numbness, I'm talking as if they were never there.

No emotional attachment to memories

Feel like I am stuck in my subconscious, like my experiencing self who carries out tasks is seperated from the thinking.

Dissociative thoughts don't feel as if I'm dissociating, its like im stuck in the place were you they come from and it feels normal.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, but it gets better, Ive had this since november now


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

[quote name="Spadde" post="596928" timestamp="1550155062"]Yes, but it gets better, Ive had this since november now

It's got progressively worse since april. Just had a heart to heart with my sister and her husband, first time telling them I have it but couldn't even connect to them. They are like strangers


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Got all those, yes, with the exception of vision being better (mine is awful and annoying, especially the after-images). Also I don't really "carry out tasks" much, as I'm so gone I can barely do anything. Any days I spend hours searching for my phone, not because it's really lost, but because I constantly forget that that's what I was doing, and then get dizzy and sweaty and have to lie down.

Other than those, I relate to what you are experincing, I think, as I can't actually get inside you to see what you are experiencing.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Sounds exactly like me when I had DP. Don't feel alone.

Now I have a question for you. And anyone else who'd like to reply.

Have you ever looked at other people and wonder if they were actually conscious? That they had their own perspective on the world, and that they could see you like you could see them? That they had a mental image in their mind, same as you? Because when I was DPed, this really bothered me. Although I no longer have DP, thank God, I am still rather self-conscious. I feel like I was completely detached from reality.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Grindelwald said:


> Sounds exactly like me when I had DP. Don't feel alone.
> 
> Now I have a question for you. And anyone else who'd like to reply.
> 
> Have you ever looked at other people and wonder if they were actually conscious? That they had their own perspective on the world, and that they could see you like you could see them? That they had a mental image in their mind, same as you? Because when I was DPed, this really bothered me. Although I no longer have DP, thank God, I am still rather self-conscious. I feel like I was completely detached from reality.


 I have never thought that tbh, thinking about it objectively it seems stupid and irrelevant, people think so crazy things DP, I haven't really had much existential shit.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I will answer what fits for myself and what doesnt :

No identity - *explain please ? I dont understand this one*

No self, as in no connection with your consciousness, like an empty shell. - *explain this one too please . I think I have this too though*

Uncomfortable in own presence - *somewhat*

Stranger to self - *yes*

Feels like a dream but completely awake - *yes*

Better than normal vision - *it's the opposite for me . but I also had times where I saw colors too clear to a point where it bothered me*

Nothing has atmosphere - *?*

Can't connect to anything or anyone - *yes*

Family seem like strangers - *yes but not in a way as if I dont know who they are . I still KNOW who they are but I am scared of not loving them anymore and often feel as if I am distant from them and also have a hard time to remember old times with them *

Not actually anxious - *complete opposite for me . anxiety is sky high*

Pressure in head - *sometimes*

Constant music - * ?*

Thoughts sound more like dissociation, dont fell like my own - *?*

Forgotten what own thoughts sound like. - *? *

Mind is pretty much blank, no wants or cares - *sometimes*

No emotions, not numbness, I'm talking as if they were never there. - *yes *

No emotional attachment to memories - *yes *

Feel like I am stuck in my subconscious, like my experiencing self who carries out tasks is seperated from the thinking. - *yes*

Dissociative thoughts don't feel as if I'm dissociating, its like im stuck in the place were you they come from and it feels normal - *?*


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Psyborg said:


> I will answer what fits for myself and what doesnt :
> No identity - *explain please ? I dont understand this one*No self, as in no connection with your consciousness, like an empty shell. - *explain this one too please . I think I have this too though*Uncomfortable in own presence - *somewhat*Stranger to self - *yes*Feels like a dream but completely awake - *yes*Better than normal vision - *it's the opposite for me . but I also had times where I saw colors too clear to a point where it bothered me*Nothing has atmosphere - *?*Can't connect to anything or anyone - *yes*Family seem like strangers - *yes but not in a way as if I dont know who they are . I still KNOW who they are but I am scared of not loving them anymore and often feel as if I am distant from them and also have a hard time to remember old times with them *Not actually anxious - *complete opposite for me . anxiety is sky high*Pressure in head - *sometimes*Constant music - * ?*Thoughts sound more like dissociation, dont fell like my own - *?*
> Forgotten what own thoughts sound like. - *? *Mind is pretty much blank, no wants or cares - *sometimes*No emotions, not numbness, I'm talking as if they were never there. - *yes *No emotional attachment to memories - *yes *Feel like I am stuck in my subconscious, like my experiencing self who carries out tasks is seperated from the thinking. - *yes*Dissociative thoughts don't feel as if I'm dissociating, its like im stuck in the place were you they come from and it feels normal - *?*


 So earlier on in dp I used to be somewhat connected but was still dp'd, I would dissociate or daydream and make shit up, I would catch myself doing it and pull myself back. In October it changed I decided to let it happen as i was tired if constantly pulling myself out of it, etc. Now it feels i have slipped into my own mind were the dissociation comes from and im stuck, i cant reconnect with reality and the dissociative thoughts seem normal and I have no way of stopping then effectively, its as if I don't see them as a threat. Problem is now, I can't really think normally anymore, thinking now feels the same as those dissociative thoughts, memories or what people have said feel the exact same as that. Hence why i think im stuck in the subconscious, looking out disconnected from my experiencing and thinking self. This is where my sense of self slipped from my grasp and I feel like a complete stranger, constantly uncomfortable because I don't really know who I am,or feel who I am. Its madness.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

^ fix your post please lol


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Psyborg said:


> ^ fix your post please lol


Done, I haven't answered all the stuff you asked mainly that one thing, may do later.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

FirstAid said:


> So earlier on in dp I used to be somewhat connected but was still dp'd, I would dissociate or daydream and make shit up, I would catch myself doing it and pull myself back. In October it changed I decided to let it happen as i was tired if constantly pulling myself out of it, etc. Now it feels i have slipped into my own mind were the dissociation comes from and im stuck, i cant reconnect with reality and the dissociative thoughts seem normal and I have no way of stopping then effectively, its as if I don't see them as a threat. Problem is now, I can't really think normally anymore, thinking now feels the same as those dissociative thoughts, memories or what people have said feel the exact same as that. Hence why i think im stuck in the subconscious, looking out disconnected from my experiencing and thinking self. This is where my sense of self slipped from my grasp and I feel like a complete stranger, constantly uncomfortable because I don't really know who I am,or feel who I am. Its madness.


well it is better to not fight dp/dr anyway . it is better to just accept it and not seeing it as a threat


----------

